# Edencaster Guitars?



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Has anyone dealt with these guys? http://stores.ebay.ca/Edencaster-Guitars

The prices look great for bodies and necks and it's in Canada, but I haven't seen any writing about them. It looks like far east imports, but a solid Ash routed telecaster body for $60 CDN sounds a little too good to be true for me.

Anyone have any experiences or heard anything about them?


----------



## scottomy (Sep 20, 2006)

Lowwatt,

My friend (and bass player) started building guitars about 10 years ago and recently came across these guys. He has received parts for one guitar (flame maple veneer and a nice honey finish - sweet looking) and I think there is more en route to him. I have yet to see anything other than pics. I'll let you know what he thinks but everything went down without a hitch. Parts were received in about a week.


Scott


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

gtrguy said:


> I have seen those and was curious too. Here are a couple of links worth reading:
> 
> http://reviews.ebay.com/Eden-Guitar-Replacement-Parts-Caution-for-Luthiers_W0QQugidZ10000000003808990
> 
> ...



Wow. Definitely makes me pause before putting out the cash.


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

"They are made in China and ship directly from Hong Kong, adding significantly to the shipping cost, but the item prices are generally significantly less also."

This is something that *really* annoys me...Ebayers that put Item Location as Canada but put in the fine print that it will ship from their warehouse in Hong Kong.

I ordered some tuners from what I thought was Vancouver but took 9 weeks to arrive from HK.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> "They are made in China and ship directly from Hong Kong, adding significantly to the shipping cost, but the item prices are generally significantly less also."
> 
> This is something that *really* annoys me...Ebayers that put Item Location as Canada but put in the fine print that it will ship from their warehouse in Hong Kong.
> 
> I ordered some tuners from what I thought was Vancouver but took 9 weeks to arrive from HK.


Yep. That's the deal killer in my book.


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

I bought a couple of bodies and necks off of ebay for a very low price average of about 35 dollars each. The necks are junk in my opinion. The bodys not so bad but the holes for the string through on the tele body I bought are off for use with a standard tele neck as the scale becomes too long. I think the stuff on ebay are likely seconds.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

wow ... this whole topic is .... an experiment in psychology?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> "They are made in China and ship directly from Hong Kong, adding significantly to the shipping cost, but the item prices are generally significantly less also."
> 
> This is something that *really* annoys me...Ebayers that put Item Location as Canada but put in the fine print that it will ship from their warehouse in Hong Kong.
> 
> I ordered some tuners from what I thought was Vancouver but took 9 weeks to arrive from HK.


Checked the listing for one of their bodies and this is what it said:

"All Items are shipped from Vancouver, Canada" They even have a 1-800 number, so I doubt the seller is in China.


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> "They are made in China and ship directly from Hong Kong, adding significantly to the shipping cost, but the item prices are generally significantly less also."
> 
> This is something that *really* annoys me...Ebayers that put Item Location as Canada but put in the fine print that it will ship from their warehouse in Hong Kong.
> 
> I ordered some tuners from what I thought was Vancouver but took 9 weeks to arrive from HK.



I ordered 3 strat necks a few weeks ago and they came from Vancouver -the same week-they are nice necks for the bread. I'm pleased.
I dont think they come from HK at least from eden eden inc, anyways.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Sells out of Vancouver, imports from HK. I did a lefty strat for my nephew as a beginner electric and it turned out all right,nothing special. This was a cherry sunburst, the grains were actually not matched up to bad. I added the vintage colour maple neck and there was some gaps in the neck pocket but I didn't have to shim it any. I used the smaller sized alpha pots so the control cavity was ok but if I had used the larger ones it might have an issue. When completed it setup not to bad, the neck needed some relief and yes the nut slot required a bit of filing for the bone nut. I put the Wilkinson locking style tuners, nice actually, on the guitar and it did pass the trem and stay in tune test. Unfortuneately I am not a lefty and a true evaluation could not bbe done, and for my nephew, well he thought it was a pretty nice guitar.


----------



## dtman (Sep 27, 2006)

I built a p-bass (ash body) from their neck and body and it worked out ok, although the standard p-bass pickguard didn't fit quite right - had to make a custom pickguard. I built a tele (alder body) as well using a mexican tele neck and had no intonation problems with a standard wilkinson tele bridge. The fender neck fit perfectly into the neck pocket. The through-body string holes were in more or less the right spot (the bridge mounting screw holes were not drilled) and the tele pickguard fit ok with a little filing up near the neck. I bought one tele neck that was completely unusable (couldnt get the truss rod to work) but that auction was marked as a factory second and I think I paid 5 bucks for it so I wrote that one off to experience. Overall I would say they are good value but don't expect perfection - you might have to mess around a bit to get standard parts to fit. They are great to use for playing around with new finishing techniques, when you are done just give them away or whatever - you can barely buy the wood for the price of these things. The necks are only $42CDN shipped after all, you could probably buy 5 or 6 of them for the price of one warmoth neck. They are shipped from Vancouver not from China if you buy on ebay from eden-eden not Vermont Guitars. 
PS If anyone needs a pickguard to fit one of their p-bass bodies let me know and I will send the plans or I can cut you one on my nc router.


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

There was a build thread on TDPRI where a Eden body was used.He had a lot of problems with it.As his build went on it kept developing cracks in the wood.
 Eden Body Build

I don't want to say that they are all bad but this was just one I read about


----------



## Canman (Oct 21, 2007)

The necks I had bought although not too shabby will not fit an Fender product. The shape and size are different.
However as I am just trying out different materials with bodies I think for doing stuff like that and for the price they are a damned good score.
Sure a hell of a lot cheaper than making them from scratch.
Havent checked out the bodies.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

That guy also has some LP copys for sale. They look pretty decent and used to be pretty cheap at 119, now that are 279


----------

